# Someon have some good 10inch drivers to recomend for home towers?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have some old DCM towers I got a few years back cheap at CC...I looked at the woofers and they appear a little cheap....the speakers dont put out as much low end as I want and I would like to see if I could change the drivers and get better sound...

any advice? I dont want to spend much or else I will get new towers thru my nephew at work...

just wasting time....and thinking...


----------

